

Ask HN: App Pricing? - jcnnghm

Scratching my own itch, I developed an application, Salesfolio, to let our in-the-field salespeople carry all of their sales materials on the iPad.  The thought was that we could take all of the sell sheets, brochures, websites, and every different kind of print material we have and consolidate them in an electronic format.  Additionally, because we could distribute materials electronically, we could have materials made for less popular services where reproduction services may not be financially viable.  Sales materials can be uploaded through the website, then all the salespeople's iPads will sync and automatically retrieve new and updated documents.  They can be showed to prospects on the iPad, and emailed as soon as the prospect asks for a copy.  Files are cached so they can be viewed offline, with the application optimized for visual quality and flashiness.<p>In practice, this application proved useful internally, so I decided to develop it a bit further, and open the application and website to anyone that has a similiar need, selling our by-product.  I have the website and application both ready to go, but I haven't decided on a pricing structure yet.  Initially I was thinking $50/month for 16GB of storage and unlimited devices.  I'm not sure if that's the right model, or not.  Would anyone here have a need for this application?  Any ideas on different pricing models?  I'd like to stay away from freemium if I can, at least in the beginning.<p>Demo Video:  http://salesfolio.s3.amazonaws.com/Salesfolio.mov
Web App Screenshot: http://salesfolio.s3.amazonaws.com/application.png
======
persona
The key question is what is the benefit of Salesfolio compared to other
available solutions that seems to do most of the same. For example,
<https://www.dropbox.com/ipad> They charge 9.99/mo for 50GB.

Or a Memeo Connect Reader tied to Google Docs (document sharing being done in
Google Docs)

This will help identify some pricing models currently in practice.

~~~
jcnnghm
Interesting. The main difference is server-side rendering of content, on-
device caching so not network connection required, and that one account
services many devices. I think I'll start low and raise the price as I get
more customers.

